# Hello!



## Arron (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi to all,

joined a week ago after searching how to use my aeropress 

today I took delivery of a wilfa svart and hopefully tomorrow my clever coffee dripper arrives 🤞 rave delivered my first set of beans and Horsham again tomorrow.

just want to enjoy a nice black coffee (always been milk and sugar with instant)

cheers


----------



## Arron (Apr 30, 2020)

Could a mod please move this to the introductions section 🙄


----------



## bkyrevolution (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi Arron!


----------



## Foren (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey mate,

Lots of us new guys joining it seems!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Welcome @Arron

do a search for long steep aeropress / clever dripper if you starting out with black coffee from roasted beans. If you bear in mind will most likely be a bit cooler than you used to with instant the payback, dependant on bean choice / descriptors of flavours, you should have the best chance of getting an interesting cup  (tea cosy or beanie hat over your Clever dripper whilst steeping helps to keep the temp up)

Best of luck

John


----------

